# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Radeon HD 2000: Không chỉ đủ HD, DirectX 10

## ngoctran89

*ATI, một trong hai nhà sản xuất bộ xử lý đồ họa (VPU) hàng đầu, không chỉ quan tâm đến việc nâng cao chất lượng hiển thị hình ảnh, hiệu ứng mà còn đặt ra cho mình mục tiêu hiệu quả năng lượng và hỗ trợ ứng dụng Internet. Tất cả được thể hiện rõ nét trong dòng VPU Radeon HD 2000 (tên mã R600) vừa ra mắt vào tháng 5.*

Bạn dễ dàng tìm thấy những thiết kế, điều chỉnh trong phần cứng để hỗ trợ mạnh mẽ hai “giấc mơ” thời đại: chuẩn hình ảnh HD và môi trường đồ họa 3D DirectX 10. Tốc độ xử lý và mức hiệu quả điện năng cũng được nâng cao nhờ ứng dụng vi mạch 65nm (chỉ sau công nghệ vi mạch 45nm cao cấp trong bộ xử lý) và công nghệ tiết kiệm năng lượng PowerPlay 7. 
 Chip R600 thiết kế đạt mức xung nhân 800MHz, tích hợp 700 triệu bán dẫn (transistor), được tối ưu xử lý hình học (dynamic geometry acceleration), xử lý điểm ảnh phức tạp và mở rộng khả năng tính toán phi đồ họa để thể hiện nhân vật, cử động tốt hơn; thể hiện môi trường thêm chi tiết. Radeon HD 2000 trang bị khả năng lọc vân và khử răng cưa tiên tiến, xử lý phép dựng High Dynamic Range nhanh hơn và có đơn vị khảm (tessellation) lập trình được. Giao tiếp HDMI (ghép chung đường hình với tiếng) và chuẩn HDCP cũng đã được tích hợp.

Rầm rộ hơn những lần ra mắt trước, kiến trúc bộ xử lý đồ họa mới được đồng thời công bố 5 mẫu để bàn và 5 mẫu di động. Cụ thể, dòng VPU để bàn sẽ có HD 2900 XT đỉnh cao, HD 2600 (PRO/XT) mạnh mẽ và HD 2400 (PRO/XT) phổ thông. Tương tự, dòng VPU di động có ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300/2400/2400XT/2600/2600XT. 

*Định luật Moore đồ họa*
Định luật Moore – vốn là kim chỉ nam của nhà sản xuất bộ xử lý Intel – vẫn có tính đúng đắn (nếu xét trên quan điểm hiệu năng xử lý) trong cả ngành công nghiệp chế tạo bộ xử lý đồ họa. Biểu đồ thống kê điểm 3DMark 2003 giữa các thế hệ Radeon đã thể hiện khá rõ: cứ sau 18 tháng, điểm số 3DMark 2003 tăng khoảng hai lần. (hình 1)
 *Hình 1*​ *Hợp nhất đổ bóng
*
Từ khi vừa công bố DirectX 9.0, kiến trúc đổ bóng hợp nhất (Unified Shader Architecture) đã được nhắc đến cùng với Windows Vista, DirectX 10. Nhưng mãi đến cuối năm 2004, kiến trúc này mới được NVIDIA và ATI chính thức công bố đưa vào bộ xử lý đồ họa. 

Thực tế quá trình này đã được triển khai âm thầm trước đó khá lâu. ATI bắt đầu tích hợp bộ phân chia siêu luồng (ultra-threaded dispatch) trong bộ xử lý Radeon X1000. Bộ đổ bóng hợp nhất chính thức được ATI triển khai từ dòng Radeon HD 2000 này - chậm hơn dòng GeForce 8 của NVIDIA gần nửa năm, mặc dù ATI từng tiên phong triển khai kiến trúc này trong bộ xử lý đồ họa Xenos chuyên dành cho Microsoft Xbox 360. 

GPU truyền thống thường phân biệt bộ đổ bóng đỉnh (vertex shader), bộ đổ bóng điểm (pixel shader) nhưng trong kiến trúc đổ bóng hợp nhất (khởi nguồn trong DirectX 10) thì bộ đổ bóng đỉnh được hợp nhất với bộ đổ bóng điểm, bộ đổ bóng hình học. Lúc này, toàn bộ các đơn vị đổ bóng sẽ được tận dụng tối ưu cho dù cảnh dựng có lúc chứa nhiều đỉnh, có lúc chứa nhiều điểm. Điều này giúp sử dụng hiệu quả tài nguyên tính toán hơn và có thể rút ngắn thời gian tính toán, dựng cảnh. (hình 2)

*Gia nhập TeraFLOP**
*
Radeon HD 2000 đã đưa bộ xử lý đồ họa gia nhập tầng lớp bộ xử lý có năng lực tính toán cấp TeraFLOP (ngàn tỷ phép tính số thực/giây) và đứng chung hàng với bộ xử lý điện toán cá nhân cao cấp. Mỗi GPU có khả năng thực hiện 475 GigaFLOPS và 237 tỷ phép tính multiply-add số thực chính xác trong một giây. Khi ghép hai card đồ họa cùng nhau (công nghệ CrossFire), khả năng tính toán được nâng lên mức 950 GigaFLOPS. Để đạt được điều này, ATI đã đưa ra nhiều cải tiến phần cứng.

ATI vốn tiên phong về việc triển khai giao tiếp 512bit cho bộ nhớ đồ họa, nhằm cung cấp băng thông rộng (100GB/giây), giảm tần số làm việc của bộ nhớ, nâng cao tỷ số chi phí/băng thông. Trong kiến trúc HD 2000 mới, ATI đã nối vòng toàn bộ tuyến bus bộ nhớ nhằm đơn giản hóa quá trình phân bổ, giảm thiểu độ trễ và giảm bớt số lượng bộ lặp tín hiệu. 

Bộ phân chia siêu luồng có khả năng tiếp nhận hàng ngàn luồng đồng thời, 320 dòng dữ liệu độc lập. Như đề cập bên trên, dòng bộ xử lý đồ họa X19xx cũng đã được tích hợp bộ phân chia siêu luồng nhưng khả năng chỉ đạt 48 đơn vị xử lý vector và 48 đơn vị xử lý mở rộng.

ALU được mở rộng để tăng cường khả năng tiên đoán nhánh lệnh và tính toán địa chỉ vân (texture). Bộ tạo bóng Shader 4 (trong DirectX 10) được hỗ trợ toàn diện: phần cứng cân bằng tải tự động giữa phép tính đổ bóng điểm, đổ bóng đỉnh, tính toán hình học. Bộ thực thi nhánh lệnh có khả năng điều khiển luồng, tính toán điều kiện (gánh vác thay bộ xử lý) và trang bị thanh ghi đa dụng dùng để lưu dữ liệu nhập, giá trị tạm và dữ liệu xuất.
NGUỒN ĐIỆN ĐỂ CHẠY CARD ĐỒ HỌA DÒNG NÀY
Theo khuyến cáo của ATI, để chạy card đồ họa dòng Radeon HD 2900XT, bạn cần bộ nguồn công suất trên 550W và có hai đầu nguồn PCIe bổ sung 2x3 chân. Khi ép xung với ATI Overdrive, một đầu nguồn PCIe 2x3 chân cần được đổi sang 2x4 chân. Để có được công nghệ CrossFire, trước tiên nguồn của bạn phải đạt công suất 750W.
Bộ xử lý dòng (hỗ trợ xử lý các dạng dữ liệu liên tục từ các ứng dụng đa phương tiện từ Internet) được thiết kế như một bộ xử lý đổ bóng siêu cấp 5 đường: có khả năng thực thi 5 lệnh Multiply-Add/xung, tính toán các hàm phức tạp như SIN, COS, LOG, EXP,... đạt độ chính xác 32bit động, và hỗ trợ tính tóan bitwise, số nguyên.

Tính toán hình học cũng được tăng tốc đáng kể nhờ một số cải tiến. Bộ đệm đỉnh (vertex cache) cao hơn X1950 8 lần nên tốc độ nạp đỉnh nhanh hơn. Tác vụ nạp vân đỉnh thực thi toàn tốc độ và sử dụng ảnh vân tương tự ảnh vân tạo bóng. Nhờ sử dụng bộ tạo bóng hợp nhất mà sức mạnh xử lý đỉnh cao hơn X1950 10 lần và theo ATI, sức mạnh xử lý hình học của HD 2000 cao hơn GPU mạnh nhất hiện nay trên nền DirectX 10 đến 50 lần.

Toàn bộ GPU dòng Radeon HD 2000 được trang bị bộ khảm lập trình (programable tessellation unit) dựa trên công nghệ Xbox 360. Điều này cho phép nén dữ liệu hình học đến khoảng 15 lần. Tốc độ dựng cảnh rộng đã nhanh hơn so với khi khảm dựa trên bộ tạo bóng hình học hoặc CPU. Kết quả là các hành động chi tiết hơn, nhân vật thực hơn, cảnh vật phức tạp hơn, và có nhiều hiệu ứng đổ bóng mới.

Xét trên khả năng tính toán có thể thấy số lượng phép tính mà ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT có thể thực hiện cao gấp gần 10 lần so với một CPU hai nhân cao cấp; mặc dù tần số làm việc thấp hơn 4 lần. 
* [replacer_img]Hình 2*​ *Khử răng cưa tự chọn

*Sau khi dựng toàn bộ khung hình, cơ chế lọc khử răng cưa sẽ được áp dụng để hình ảnh đẹp, chi tiết hơn. Bên cạnh các mức khử răng cưa 8x, dòng Radeon HD 2000 cung cấp thêm chế độ khử răng cưa tự chọn (custom filtering AA-CFAA) với mức hỗ trợ tối đa 24x. Trước đây, các chế độ khử răng cưa thường dùng lưới lọc hình vuông và ấn định sẵn số mẫu từ cấp phần cứng. Trong kiến trúc mới, cơ chế này mềm dẻo hơn và cho phép tùy biến lưới lọc trên trình Catalyst Control Center và cập nhật cùng với các trình điều khiển. Đặc biệt, tính năng này sẽ mở ra cơ hội mới để phát triển DirectX hơn nữa. Kiến trúc cũng đồng thời phát huy những chế độ xử lý hình ảnh cao cấp như HDR+AA, Adaptive SSAA/MSAA, Temporal AA, Super AA, Gamma Correct. 


* [replacer_img]Hình 3:* Trong hình bên phải, dây điện và lưới rào nhìn chi tiết, tự nhiên hơn.  Bộ lọc vân làm việc toàn tốc độ (so với tốc độ bus) với cả tính năng lọc vân 2 chiều cấp HDR 64bit; nhanh hơn khoảng 7 lần so với thế hệ Radeon X1000 trước đó. Tuy nhiên, tốc độ lọc vân dấu chấm động 128bit vẫn chỉ thực thi nửa tốc độ bus. Chức năng lọc 3 chiều và lọc bất đẳng hướng vẫn được hỗ trợ cho tất cả định dạng vân; trong đó có thêm định dạng vân HDR 32bit thấp dung lượng (RGBE 9:9:9:5). 

Radeon HD 2000 hỗ trợ vân phân giải cao HDR với mức 67megatexels (8192x8192). Quá trình đổ bóng cũng được tăng tốc nhờ cơ chế Percentage Closer Filtering (PCF). Nhìn chung, hiệu năng xử lý HDR đã tăng từ 160% đến 200%. 

*CrossFire ghép ba
*
Card đồ họa dòng Radeon HD 2000 vẫn cắm trên khe đồ họa PCIe x16 nhưng cách thiết lập CrossFire được đơn giản hóa. Bạn có thể ghép cặp hai card Radeon bất kỳ và cắm lên bo mạch chủ hỗ trợ CrossFire nhằm nhân đôi sức mạnh đồ họa cho hệ thống. Như vậy, những ràng buộc như hai card đồ họa phải giống hệt nhau của công nghệ NVIDIA SLI hoặc đòi hỏi card đồ họa chủ CrossFire Edition... đã được gỡ bỏ. Người dùng đã có thêm giải pháp đầu tư công nghệ đồ họa kép dần từng bước và tiết kiệm hơn. Ví dụ khi mua thêm card đồ họa mới, bạn vẫn có thể tận dụng card cũ để nâng cao sức mạnh.

Công nghệ CrossFire trên thế hệ Radeon HD 2000 thân thiện và hiệu quả hơn. Bạn không cần đến card chủ (master card) và trình điều khiển có khả năng tự động chọn giải thuật phối hợp tối ưu. Kiến trúc thiết kế một kênh nối hai GPU băng thông cao, cho phép hỗ trợ độ phân giải 2560x2048 (60Hz) đã sẵn sàng cho những công nghệ liên kết nhiều GPU hơn. CrossFire cung cấp các chế độ kết hợp là dựng luân phiên (alternative frame rendering), lót gạch (supertile), chia đôi (scissor), siêu khử răng cưa (Super AA). 

ATI thiết kế công nghệ CrossFire không dừng mức kết hợp hai card, mà còn hướng đến xu thế kết hợp ba hoặc bốn card. Với kiến trúc xử lý bất đối xứng (hỗ trợ từ thế hệ Radeon X1900), ATI có khả năng kết hợp các card đồ họa có sức mạnh khác nhau và tự động phân công tải thích hợp. Sắp tới, bạn có thể triển khai công nghệ CrossFire với hai mô hình: 1+1=dựng hình+ hiệu ứng vật lý; hoặc 2+1= dựng hình CrossFire+ hiệu ứng vật lý. 
*ATI Radeon HD 2900XT* 
ĐƠN VỊ XỬ LÝ : 320
FLOP/đơn vị : 2 
XUNG NHỊP : 742MHz 
TỐC ĐỘ XỬ LÝ : 475 GigaFLOPS 
*ATI Radeon HD 2600XT
*ĐƠN VỊ XỬ LÝ :120
FLOP/đơn vị : 2
XUNG NHỊP : 800MHz 
TỐC ĐỘ XỬ LÝ : 192 GigaFLOPS *
ATI Radeon HD 2400XT* 
ĐƠN VỊ XỬ LÝ : 40 
FLOP/đơn vị : 2 
XUNG NHỊP : 700MHz 
TỐC ĐỘ XỬ LÝ : 56 GigaFLOPS 
*Hai nhân cao cấp* 
ĐƠN VỊ XỬ LÝ : 8 (4 mỗi nhân) 
FLOP/đơn vị : 2
XUNG NHỊP : 3000MHz 
TỐC ĐỘ XỬ LÝ : 48 GigaFLOPS 
*Tiết kiệm điện năng*
Xem phim chuẩn HD đang được xem là ứng dụng ngốn điện và hiệu năng CPU. Kiến trúc Radeon HD 2000 tích hợp bộ giải mã UVD hỗ trợ chuẩn HD đầy đủ trong GPU đã giúp giải phóng khoảng 80% hiệu năng CPU và 40% điện năng tiêu thụ cho việc giải mã HD video. Vì thế, các hệ thống di động như máy tính xách tay, tablet PC đã có thể “thoải mái” triển khai ứng dụng xem phim HD mà không phải e ngại đến vấn đề hiệu năng và thời lượng pin. Kiến trúc mới cũng đã đạt đến những chỉ số ấn tượng: hơn 1 GigaFLOP/mm2, dưới 1 USD/GigaFLOP và tương đương 3,4 GigaFLOP/watt.

Sản phẩm cũng cung cấp 4 thành phần điều khiển quan trọng: chỉnh tốc độ nhân, bộ nhớ; chỉnh điện áp nhân, chỉnh xung, điện thế BackBias nhằm giảm mức tiêu hao điện năng ở trạng thái chờ. Nhờ vậy, hiệu năng/watt của HD 2000 đã tốt hơn dòng X1600 khoảng 60%. Chúng được gọi là công nghệ PowerPlay 7 hướng đến mục tiêu tiết giảm điện năng. 

Như vậy, chỉ sau khi NVIDIA tung ra dòng GeForce 8 không lâu, ATI đã kịp thể hiện sự cổ vũ game, hình ảnh HD và gia nhập môi trường DirectX 10 qua việc tung ra dòng VPU Radeon HD 2000.

có thể nói thêm là nhà sản xuất card đồ họa ATI đã chính thức nổ súng vào người không lồ NVIDIA 8800GTX rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tapchidoisong

cám ơn đã cho biết thêm nhiều kiến thức

----------

